
Ask HN: How to get started with genetic engineering or biohacking? - perimetro20
I am a software developer interested in the area due to advances in CRISPR and gene editing. What would you say are good starting points. Interested in books and classes that would be what SICP or CS50 are for computer science.
======
eykanspelgud
Just to clarify, my understanding of you bio-hacking is that you are "hacking"
your body to behave in an certain way.

Some already go that route via Injecting magnets or rfid into their bodies, or
take drugs/ micro dose on dubious substances.

CRISPR won't really do much afaik at your age as gene editing for mammals is
typically done when when the subject is still a zygote. Though, I haven't kept
up with CRISPR to see if there are FDA approved therapeutics using it post
zygote. So unless you're typing this question in your mom's uterus as a single
cell, or you're looking to create an underground designer baby lab to service
billionaires, then CRISPR won't do much.

But if you think you're smarter than the PhDs who spent decades doing this
because you can write code, please go on and biohack away. I'll look for your
picture in next year's Nobel Prize.

But, if you're interested in doing molecular biology, consider taking a
massive pay cut and joining a lab in academia.

